# Quality parameters & Supply chain



## dheer1um (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi I just wanted to learn about the quality parameters of T shirts from a layman's POV.
I have made a list of parameters below, plz correct me or add any


Look & hand feel
Stitching
Wear Comfort
Dye fastness
Print fastness
Vibrancy of print
Shrinkage
Neck size
Wrinklling tendency
I dont know what stages in the T shirt design supply chain affect each of the above parameters Can someone plz enlighten me on this? 

As I know of there are broadly 2 types of T shirt supply chains
1. piece dyed 
Yarn->Dyeing->Fabric->Cutting->stitching

Does printing come after stitching or before?

2. Prepared for dye

Yarn->Fabric->Cutting and stitching->Dyeing->Printing


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

dheer1um said:


> 1. piece dyed
> Yarn->Dyeing->Fabric->Cutting->stitching
> 
> Does printing come after stitching or before?


I think it can be done either way. It depends on what kind of print you want.

For all-over prints, printing before cut/sew is probably better.

For a print that depends on consistent placement (such as left chest, center back, etc), printing after cut/sew is probably better.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

dheer1um said:


> I have made a list of parameters below, plz correct me or add any


It's a good list, I can't think of any I'd add at the minute. Perhaps a little more emphasis on general fit.



dheer1um said:


> Look & hand feel
> Stitching
> Wear Comfort
> Dye fastness
> ...





dheer1um said:


> I dont know what stages in the T shirt design supply chain affect each of the above parameters Can someone plz enlighten me on this?


The look, hand, shrinkage, wear, neck size, etc. are all going to be affected by pretty much every stage. The fibre choices, the dyeing process, any washes done in between stages, for some of those characterisitics even the printing, etc. can all have an effect.

The dye fastness is going to depend on the dye process - it might be affected by other parts of the process (mineral washes for example), but if so that would probably be the desired consequence.

The print fastness and vibrancy will depend on the print techniques used, the substrate printed on (i.e. what had been done to the shirt prior to this stage) and not much else.

Wrinkling tendency will, more than anything, by indicated by the choice of fibre.



dheer1um said:


> Does printing come after stitching or before?


As Jasonda said, it can be either. It depends largely on the production scale (if you're doing enough quantity it's probably going to be cheaper to do it before), but also on the design type (all over printing may call for it to be done before).


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can find some more good information on fabrics and dying here:
Cotton: From Field to Fabric- Cotton Fabrics


----------

